# Rolex & Servicing



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

As paul will have read in the booklets that came with the Gmt it recomends servicing every 18 months, Is this realistic at rolex prices for servicing surely you should be able to run a watch of this quality for longer than that.

Also when i purchased mine i was asked if i would like insurance and was quoted Â£235 i declined i went straigh to my insurance broker and added it to my building and contents insurance. Â£38 per year extra including acciidental damage not a bad saving methinks.

cheers paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are watches like cars...That is if you dont get them serviced according to schedule then warranties are voided?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

They obviously think that if you can afford to fork out the initial couple of grand to buy the thing, then a few hundred notes every 18 months will be a breeze.

I think it's outrageous! I would have thought a quality manual watch like that should be able to go at least 5 years between services - it's not as if its got a lot of complex complications - it's only a flippin GMT!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> it's only a flippin GMT!!!



















I think they should service the buggers for free in the warrenty period...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

> I think they should service the buggers for free in the warrenty period


Well that's the first 12 months sorted then...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh yes...


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree you get free servicing for three years on a car so you would think that one free service in 18 months would be a nice gesture.

I will certainly not be taking mine in until it's at least years old.

paul.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

How much do Rolex UK charge for a service? Anybody know?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Â£300ish,I think ,I was quoted that on my GMT2 a couple of years back,but I may have forgotten and it could be I dreamt it


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like a way of generating revenue. How many of us have Seikos @ 20 years that run like new? So chances are any watch will do the same. How about when it goes out of time then get it looked at, or trade it in against a new one









But let common sense prevail. If you are thinking of going on an expedition in which your life depended on timekeeping bring your Seiko
















But you have to remember there is a whole world out there and there are people who just love going into a Rolex shop and swiping their card! So is Rolex simply catering for them?

Let us know if you fall into that group.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

bandylegss said:


> As paul will have read in the booklets that came with the Gmt it recomends servicing every 18 months, Is this realistic at rolex prices for servicing surely you should be able to run a watch of this quality for longer than that.
> 
> Also when i purchased mine i was asked if i would like insurance and was quoted Â£235 i declined i went straigh to my insurance broker and added it to my building and contents insurance. Â£38 per year extra including acciidental damage not a bad saving methinks.
> 
> cheers paul.


 To be honest I haven't got round to reading it yet.

18 mnth is ridiculous. A Rolex agent I know reckons 3-5 years.

Last service I had from Rolex was a Sub about 4 years ago. It was Â£160.

I would hope it hadn't gone up that much. As I mentioned some time ago, I was told (in comparison of course) only 350 for an AP Royal Oak - full service!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont mind swiping my card for a watch ..... but a Â£300 service .....







???


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh regarding the insurance.

I wouldn't touch jewellers shops either.

Â£12.03 I was quoted by my house insurers.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

bandylegss said:


> I agree you get free servicing for three years on a car so you would think that one free service in 18 months would be a nice gesture.
> 
> I will certainly not be taking mine in until it's at least years old.
> 
> paul.


 How old is yours Paul?

Mines 4 yrs in June.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just checked my booklets.

It recommends a checkover every 18 months for a crown & crystal check. This will be for the seals, & other water resistance issues. Full service would be a good few years.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sub is 12 months I think.If you are not going near water I would not bother and just wait until full service.As Rolex may have it for a few weeks.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Sub is 12 months I think.If you are not going near water I would not bother and just wait until full service.As Rolex may have it for a few weeks.


 They quoted me 6 weeks. I got it back in just under 4 though. Same with a Bi-met GMT i once had. Quicker than I was told.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Are watches like cars...That is if you dont get them serviced according to schedule then warranties are voided?


Anyone know this?


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi all i have had it for a week tomorrow so it will not be going for a long long time yet,

i was just trying to get some sort of idea as to how long most of you guys who have owned rolex's leave it between service,

I would say that i do not fall in the catergory that most go into a rolex agent and just swipe the card for just the sake of having a rolex. in fact if i had to go and swipe a card to get a rolex i would not have one.

having loads of watches i would not even contemplate going in to debt to get one.

i have bought now as i have decided the time was right to download most of my watches and put together four or five top quality watches which can be left to my two sons and two grandsons. and one spare

At the moment i have a sinn 142 in for repair and sinn are putting in a new dial hands pushers a complete overhaul which is costing Â£257 .

many thanks for your coments.

paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

bandylegss said:


> hi all i have had it for a week tomorrow so it will not be going for a long long time yet,
> 
> i was just trying to get some sort of idea as to how long most of you guys who have owned rolex's leave it between service,
> 
> ...


 Wow - less time than me then.

I've had mine 2 weeks on Wed. I have done the 'go in shop & swipe card' thing. It's not a pretty site when the statement comes in believe me. A while ago now, but there are traces of it still on my cards.

I'm like you Paul. After years of changing, building up a real mixture, i've scaled down to 7-8 good ones. Just hope I stick to my decision.............


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi paul i am just deciding whether to put my sm 300 on ebay one fetched $2.600 yesterday see the link on the other side my 300 is the same but the t is missing as when it came back from omega someone had decided to re-lume the indices.

but mine has new dial hands complete rebuild and 11 months waranty stil left so i have not made my mind up yet,

paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

bandylegss said:


> hi paul i am just deciding whether to put my sm 300 on ebay one fetched $2.600 yesterday see the link on the other side my 300 is the same but the t is missing as when it came back from omega someone had decided to re-lume the indices.
> 
> but mine has new dial hands complete rebuild and 11 months waranty stil left so i have not made my mind up yet,
> 
> paul


 Well if you haven't worn it for a long while, why not sell it?

With one of those, you can replace iti f your regret it later can't you?

I've never missed my SMP. I really disliked the bracelet. Sometimes see them with Speedy type one & think'Mmmm.....'. However I doubt very much I will be going back to one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> With one of those, you can replace iti f your regret it later can't you?


Not easily Paul....A classic watch, I love em....


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

My thoughts on this are that Rolex are trying to get more of your cash by scare-mongering. I got my explorer 2 brand new nearly 15 years ago (Â£956)

Service history; had to be returned to Rolex after 6 months to repair slipping main-spring clutch, serviced by local watchmaker after 12 years (Â£150) new main-spring fitted by local watchmaker 1 year after.

This watch had been only worn at week-ends and holidays, when I was on holiday it was constantly subjected to sea water or chlorinated swimming pool water and never missed a beat. This watch is still my pride and joy but has been retired from holiday duty.

Vic


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > With one of those, you can replace iti f your regret it later can't you?
> 
> 
> Not easily Paul....A classic watch, I love em....


 Oh bugger yes - just noticed.

It's a 300









Not easily replaceable - whoops on my part.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope those of you who have aquired a Rolex enjoy it, but the more I read of the running costs the more it reminds me of the costs that would be involved owning a Bentley. My smile factor gets to maximum with Omega and some others. The Rolex factor would lessen it because of the maintenance costs. I also think the slight increase in quality(if at all!) is not proportional to the extra dosh.

p.s. How much does the tool cost to get the back off!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> I hope those of you who have aquired a Rolex enjoy it, but the more I read of the running costs the more it reminds me of the costs that would be involved owning a Bentley. My smile factor gets to maximum with Omega and some others. The Rolex factor would lessen it because of the maintenance costs. I also think the slight increase in quality(if at all!) is not proportional to the extra dosh.
> 
> p.s. How much does the tool cost to get the back off!!


 I see your point Griff.

Perhaps not the cheapest watches to maintain. However I bet there's little between most of the high end brands.

As I've said a few times. I hope to have my AP fully serviced this year, funds willing. I bet i'm looking at the thick end of 4-500 quid. But if I insist on having such things


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Any high end watch is costly to mantain,not just Rolex,as Paul says his AP service is expensive.Rolex are quite resonable considering when they service they will make the watch like new again,unless you ask them not tmega service charges are not so cheap.Unless you have your expensive Swiss watch serviced by a independant watchmaker.Factory services are not cheap.My Rado is nigh on Â£70 for a battery change and re-seal.

You have to take these factors into consideration when buying nice expensive watches.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Very true Alex.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I change batteries and seals myself!!

Plenty of people service their own cars.............nowt wrong with that either.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That's ok if you can do it yourself







I have changed battereies,but no way would I go near an expensive quartz


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> That's ok if you can do it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ............And there is NO way, even if I could manage it physically, that I would try service my own watches.

'Got a screwdriver dear? Just going to give my Royal Oak a polish inside................'

Trish would have me comitted herself!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fair enough Paul. I can see you wouldn't want to open your new Rolex.

I wouldn't try to service a watch; but in all honesty I wouldn't allow myself to be robbed for the sake of changing a battery or case back seal on a quartz watch, regardless of how much it cost. I will not allow high street retailers to deprive me of silly money just to do this, under any circumstances whatsoever. I have sufficient basic tools, know how and knowledge to do that for myself and I couldn't give a rats ass what make the watch was. I'd also never buy a quartz if I wasn't confident I could get the back off. I doubt I'd buy a B1 Breitling so that wouldn't crop up as a problem for me, or any other watch with a non standard opening back.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

What a load of old cobblers.

Rolex service charges are perfectly reasonable, as are Omega.

Makers like Sinn or IWC charge much more for the same work.

"Maintenance costs" do not even enter into the equation for me. I got mine serviced as it was a secondhand watch with unknown service history - the cost of service gave me peace of mind as regards authenticity, and I will now quite happily wear it and forget about it. If I feel like it I might have it pressure tested again sometime. The cost of service is easily offset by the value added to the watch by having it verified by Rolex.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

BTW the Rolex UK service charge for a Submariner, including a very thorough refinishing of both bracelet and case, please note, is well under Â£200, Â£170 odd if I remember rightly.

Si


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Of course you are right Simon.

Having a Rolex service history and paperwork will increase the value of your investment and lets face it Â£170 every five years is not going to bankrupt anyone who can afford a Rolex in the first place.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Neil

The reason I am a little disparaging of the term "maintenance cost" for a vintage watch is the unlike a car I have no intention of having it serviced on a regular basis - it has been said before on the forum by many people that if the watch is running well then it is best left alone.

I could be forced to eat my words down the line I suppose but I look after the watch carefully as it cost a lot by my standards.

Service charges generally include replacement of smaller parts that are subject to wear anyway.

Why worry until it happens? If I had just got myself a new Rolex I certainly wouldn't be going about worrying about service that may or may not be needed 5 years down the line. By the time it needs serviced it will be out of warranty anyway; a service comes with a year's warranty.

Wear it, enjoy it, and leave the bloody thing alone.










Si


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> What a load of old cobblers.


 A service every 18 months certainly is!!!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> A service every 18 months certainly is!!!!!


Absolutely. No idea where that came from - pressure testing, maybe, but not a service.

Si


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

bandylegss said:


> As paul will have read in the booklets that came with the Gmt it recomends servicing every 18 months, Is this realistic at rolex prices for servicing surely you should be able to run a watch of this quality for longer than that.


 From the start of the thread!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> Just checked my booklets.
> 
> It recommends a checkover every 18 months for a crown & crystal check


As I said, Griff, cobblers. It refers to a pressure test.

Si


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Just checked my booklets.
> 
> It recommends a checkover every 18 months for a crown & crystal check. This will be for the seals, & other water resistance issues. Full service would be a good few years.


This is what Paul replied after checking his service book.

The fact is all the major manufacturers (I have the books here from Omega and Zenith) will reccommend a gasket and water resistance test every 18 months to 2 years but only if you are swimming or diving using it.

If it is normal usage a service every 5 years is fine.

Oops Simon beat me to it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Just checked my booklets.
> 
> It recommends a checkover every 18 months for a crown & crystal check. This will be for the seals, & other water resistance issues. Full service would be a good few years.


 Fair enough!

I'll still be doing my own battery changes though. Cobblers to the retailers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Fair enough Paul. I can see you wouldn't want to open your new Rolex.
> 
> I wouldn't try to service a watch; but in all honesty I wouldn't allow myself to be robbed for the sake of changing a battery or case back seal on a quartz watch, regardless of how much it cost. I will not allow high street retailers to deprive me of silly money just to do this, under any circumstances whatsoever. I have sufficient basic tools, know how and knowledge to do that for myself and I couldn't give a rats ass what make the watch was. I'd also never buy a quartz if I wasn't confident I could get the back off. I doubt I'd buy a B1 Breitling so that wouldn't crop up as a problem for me, or any other watch with a non standard opening back.


 I agree about the batteries Griff. Ridiculous.

I have a friend/watch repairer. He told me this needing new seals every time a battery needs changing is rubbish. They need checking for wear yes, but not necessarily replacing.

Battery replacement has become a business in itself, as has link removal. I took a watch to one of these booths in Leeds to have 2 links out. One hour wait & Â£12!

I went & ran it by the manager in Goldsmiths. They charged a fiver & took 10 mins! He knows me so I got it done for free









So, it's not the big guys who are doing all the ripping off. Goldsmiths, big as they are, do it for just over a third of the price.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked my booklets.
> ...


 So bearing in mind mine hardly goes near water, will I even need an 18 month seal check? Only time it goes near water is when i'm cleaning it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

You are right Paul.

Every time I have taken any Omegas in to my local dealer for bracelet alteration it has been done FOC but there again they can swallow it.

The watch, key etc booth places are the dearest but then again they are just small operations, possibly a franchise trying to make a living.

I got a small padlock key cut the other day, took the bloke about 30 seconds to do it, the blank probably cost 10p and he charged me Â£2.

That's business.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Some of the big high street dealers can be ok for battery changes,when they have a repairer on site.

Pressure testing every 18 months or 12 on a Sub is mainly for safety at depth.If you never dive with a watch then it will not need that check.Washing a fairly new watch is not going to make it leak,unless someone has been tinkering inside it,without knowing what they are doing.

IMO,if I bought a used watch from a private seller,I would have it checked,if I was swimming with the watch.From a decent dealer all you have to do is ask them to do it,if it has not already been done before sale


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Best deal on repairs I have found lately is from Roy....Just done a job for me, couldnt believe how little he charged, Dont all rush him at once though, it was quite a specific thing that I would have struggled to get done elsewhere...


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Paul, when I was in an Oxford Street Rolex dealer recently ogling, I was discussing Rolex servicing as he was looking at my old Sub. I asked him what the service advice was for new Rolex and his reply was near enough word for word exactly as Neil put it:



> recommend a gasket and water resistance test every 18 months to 2 years *but only if you are swimming or diving using it.*
> 
> If it is normal usage a service every 5 years is fine.


So as I say quit worrying about it!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Si said:


> Paul, when I was in an Oxford Street Rolex dealer recently ogling, I was discussing Rolex servicing as he was looking at my old Sub. I asked him what the service advice was for new Rolex and his reply was near enough word for word exactly as Neil put it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Si.

Mine is 3 & half yrs old. However it came from a dealer in Chiswick I have dealt with many times. I am certain he will have had it checked before reselling it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know where you got it Paul,they normally service before they sell I think


----------

